# Der König der Löwen: Disney veröffentlicht den ersten Trailer zur Realverfilmung



## AndreLinken (23. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der König der Löwen: Disney veröffentlicht den ersten Trailer zur Realverfilmung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Der König der Löwen: Disney veröffentlicht den ersten Trailer zur Realverfilmung*


----------



## Feynmann (23. November 2018)

Ich bin hier etwas verwirrt. Was ist an diesem Film real? Ich nehm es zurück. Vermutlich müssen die Objekte nur  photographisch abgebildeten realen Lebewesen entsprechen.


----------



## devilsreject (23. November 2018)

Geil, ich mochte den Film schön in der klassischen Ansicht. Hoffe es wird nicht zu sehr am Drehbuch geschraubt


----------



## Spiritogre (23. November 2018)

Also bei Beauty and the Beast oder jetzt Mulan ging es ja noch mit der quasi 1:1 Umsetzung als Realfilm, aber aus einem Zeichentrickfilm eine 1:1 Umsetzung als CGI Film, na ich weiß nicht. 

Dumbo und Eliot das Schmunzelmonster, davon habe ich auch nur einen Trailer bzw. Bilder gesehen, sehen als Realverfilmung mit CGI Drache und Elefant so richtig nach schlechten Filmen aus. Rein inhaltlich schon. Vielleicht will man deswegen bei oberen lieber die 1:1 Kopien der Originale.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. November 2018)

Von den Realverfilmungen der alten Disney Zeichentrick-Klassiker hab ich nur Dschungelbuch gesehen, den fand ich eigentlich recht cool gemacht


----------



## Spiritogre (23. November 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Von den Realverfilmungen der alten Disney Zeichentrick-Klassiker hab ich nur Dschungelbuch gesehen, den fand ich eigentlich recht cool gemacht



Den von 1994 oder von 2016? 
Die neuen sind halt 1:1 Umsetzungen der Zeichentrickfilme, teils Szene für Szene kopiert mit der gleichen Musik, etc. die sind schon sehr gut gemacht, haben aber ja auch ein jeweils erstklassiges Drehbuch als Vorlage. Sie wirken dadurch nur einfach uninspiriert.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Den von 1994 oder von 2016?
> Die neuen sind halt 1:1 Umsetzungen der Zeichentrickfilme, teils Szene für Szene kopiert mit der gleichen Musik, etc. die sind schon sehr gut gemacht, haben aber ja auch ein jeweils erstklassiges Drehbuch als Vorlage. Sie wirken dadurch nur einfach uninspiriert.



den von 2016


----------



## Wut-Gamer (23. November 2018)

Von wegen Realverfilmung. Die Tiere sind doch offensichtlich nicht echt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. November 2018)

Ich kann mich überhaupt nicht dazu aufraffen mir die Disney-eigenen Neuverfilmungen anzusehen. Dazu schätze ich die Originale zu sehr.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gemar (23. November 2018)

Na, das ist aber doch ein Animationsfilm, CGI wo man nur hinschaut.


----------



## Fireball8 (23. November 2018)

Gott, ihr zählt auch jede Erbse einzeln oder? 


Fand das Jungle Book schon sehr gelungen und Lion King, was soll ich sagen, ich glaube das ist der meist geschaute Film meinerseits, hat meine Kindheit geprägt  Wenn ich beim Trailer schon Pipi in den Augen habe, wie soll das denn dann im Kino bei der einen Szene werden...


----------



## LostViking (23. November 2018)

Fireball8 schrieb:


> Wenn ich beim Trailer schon Pipi in den Augen habe, wie soll das denn dann im Kino bei der einen Szene werden...



Lang lebe der König!


----------



## Celerex (24. November 2018)

Jungle Book fand ich seinerzeit sehr gut gemacht und hat mir gut gefallen. Der Trailer hier spricht mich auch an. Bin auf den fertigen Film äußerst gespannt.


----------

